# Puppy height/weight at 7 months.



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

My 7 month old puppy seems to be right on target for weight at 7 months. He is 58 pounds. But he is shorter than most full grown goldens I meet. I was wondering if anyone knew if at 7 months they are done growing in height or if they will still grow. He has short thicker legs than most gpldens I see. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is gorgeous. Young goldens seem to go through lots of weird growth spurts around that age do i won't venture a guess. Mine were all legs at that age. I don't think you will have a final answer until he is two.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I believe they keep growing until they are about one year old at least. You usually look at the parents to see how tall and heavy the offspring will be. If you want to compare him to some other 7 month old Goldens check out the April puppies thread. If you do you might want to start at the end and look backwards because we are quite an active group and there are something like 180 pages in the tread. And I think he looks great.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It looks like he still has some growth "knobs" on his legs, so he may very well grow some more. My guys seem to grow "up" until a year or more, and then they start to grow "out."

He is a very handsome boy


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Goldens legs are suppose to be shorter than their body length--forming a rectangle not a square. So if the dogs you are comparing him to have square body-leg shape they are not within the breed standard. There are plenty out there like that. My own Subiaco was a big guy with long legs. He was from a backyard breeder, way before I knew about such things.


----------



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I don't see any golden puppies to compare valen to just adults so that might be a reason why I think he looks short. He does have that rectangle look, his body length is longer than his legs. I if I could just get him to retrieve more consistently.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Valen said:


> Thanks for the input. I don't see any golden puppies to compare valen to just adults so that might be a reason why I think he looks short. He does have that rectangle look, his body length is longer than his legs. I if I could just get him to retrieve more consistently.


That will come in time. Does he want to keep the ball? or just not want to go look for it?


----------



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

He wants me to throw and he likes chasing it, but he will bring it back 3/4 of the way and drops it. Then he expects me to go and get it and throw it again. Other times he chases it grabs it then drops it and then starts looking around till he can't find it when he gets back. It is really hit or miss with his retrieving. He doesn't not want to give the ball up, I find it weird cause most goldens don't want to drop it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Teach him trade. You have some high value treat, food or another ball, and when he brings the ball back show him the treat, tell him trade when he drops the first ball to get the treat. Eventually you won't have to do it, but trade is a good way to get anything out of his mouth you don't want there and to keep the retrieving going. Jaro is also 7 months. He will retrieve 5 or 6 times in a row, not usually more, most of the time he wants the treat and gives the ball up right away.


----------



## videoart2 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Golden Retriever Weights at nearly 7 months*

We bred our girl and kept 2 puppies. We kept the darkest and the lightest puppy. Our darkest boy was 1.87 pounds at birth and now at nearly 7 months (birth: 10/03/2016) he weighs 82 pounds. The other puppy we kept weighs 75 pounds and he was the lightest in color. They are both beautiful but big. We don't feed them any table scraps and twice daily with ProPlan. Wondering if anyone else has big goldens? Their mother was bigger than the sire. I have loved and cared for them since birth and spend a lot of time with them. They are great dogs but wondering how big our biggest one will likely get? Our biggest is a beautiful red and he is so strong. Our lightest is beautiful too.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

My boy was about 57 pounds at 7 months. He's also a rectangle. He's two now and has filled out with more muscle, but he's not a lot taller than he was at that age. He's also got very solid bones (and that can't possibly be a bad thing).

I worried about his height at that age, but really, if they're healthy, who cares?  

Your boy is absolutely beautiful. To my untrained eye, he looks perfect.

Here's my dog at seven months for comparison. He's on a leash because he was 10 days out from obstruction surgery, and we were trying to keep him chilled.


----------

